#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Wacho Gezocht!!!

## aicha_4u

Wacho gezocht! 

De duurste schepen liggen het langst aan wal, daarom is Acha, een intelligente en bovenal aantrekkelijk uitziende Marokkaanse dame van 26 lentes jong (nog) vrijgezel. Wat haar karakter betreft benadert de omschrijving "Vrolijke meid" deze het beste. Familie, vrienden en bekenden typeren Acha als een spontane meid met het hart op de juiste plaats. Acha heeft veel te bieden en is daarom op zoek naar een maatje met uitzonderlijke karaktereigenschappen. 


Acha wil graag in kontact komen met een: 

WACHO (24/7) 

Het type Wacho is een afstammeling van een beetje 
Watje en een beetje van een maCHO 

Voor deze welzeer uitdagende functie van Wacho voldoe je aan het volgende profiel: 

 Leeftijd 26 tot 32 jaar;
 HBO werk en denkniveau verkregen door werk of opleiding.;
 Aantoonbare ervaring in een long-time relationship; 
 Tact, flexibiliteit en betrokkenheid;
 Heldere en overtuigende gesprekspartner 24 uur per dag 7 dagen in de week ;
 Je bent evenwichtig en in staat tot zelfreflectie;
 Een echte teamplayer en je vertoont geen kroonprinsen gedrag;
 Je bent betrouwbaar
 In staat zijn zorg te dragen voor de coaching, begeleiding en (kennis)ontwikkeling van toekomstige gezinsleden.
 Ervaring met huishoudelijke apparaten of bereid zijn hierin te investeren.

Wat je van Aicha kan verwachten: 

 Onvoorwaardelijke liefde en zorgzaamheid op de eerste plaats;
 Vertrouwen;
 Ruimte en gelegenheid om je ideen gestalte te geven;
 Vurige liefdesemolumenten die uitsluitend onderdeel uitmaken van het huwelijk.
 Tot slot, een goed pensioenpakket!

Ben je genteresseerd in deze uitdaging? 
Stuur dan je motivatie via een private message. Reacties welke niet aan het profiel voldoen worden niet behandeling genomen.
Bij uitnodiging voor een gesprek, zal onder het genot van een drankje een psychologisch onderzoek deel uitmaken van deze selectieprocedure. 

Acquisitie naar aanleiding van deze advertentie wordt zeer op prijs gesteld.

----------


## nizar

belachelijk artikel heb jij geschreven, duizend eisen, honderd voorwaarden, wat zoek eigelijk een man of een bedrijf, ervaring mer werk, bepaalde denk niveau, je kijk alleen aan de tastbaar dingen, je bent materialisch, dergelijk vrouwen kunnen nooit met vreugd leven, jou leven is kort, je leef voor jou plezier, waarom zoek jij een marokkans man? waarom niet een nederlands man, ik denk niet dat de geloof heeft eeb plaats in jou leven. ik geef altijd de advis aan mijn vrienden nooit trouwen met een marikkans vrouw die in NL is geboren, liever een vrouw van marokko halen die nog vasthoudt van principe en en die waardeert de echt liefde, succes met jou onderzoek.

----------


## aicha_4u

Beste Nizar,

Helaas heb jij niet de potentie of moet ik het intelligentie noemen om de HUMOR van deze advertentie in te zien (alhoewel het een serieuze oproep is). Aangezien je ook niet tussen de regels door kan lezen verwijs ik je toch weer terug naar school!

Het spijt mij ten zeerste dat je een conclusie trekt die nergens op gebaseerd is. "ik adviseer mijn vrienden, blablabla"
Ik wens jou onwijs veel succes met het zoeken naar een vrouw in Marokko alhoewel dat vast en zeker zal lukken!

Achja wat moet ik hier nog meer aan toevoegen ....by the way wat zoek je op dit forum als je toch van plan bent om met een vrouw uit Marokko te trouwen ? Goh dit zal ze vast niet waarderen van haar toekomstige echtgenoot!

Nogmaals veel succes met je importbruidje, ik wens je alle geluk toe met het inburgeren en het voldoen aan de inkomenseis (120 %) in de zin van de Vreemdelingenwet!!!!
Ga a.u.b. niet klagen als er een communicatie en/of cultuur probleem ontstaat, en zij uiteindelijk ergens in een blijf van mijn lijf huis zit waar wij "de burgers" weer voor moeten betalen!!!

Mocht je exact de cijfers willen weten hoeveel huwelijken ontwricht zijn door eventuele communicatie en/of cultuurproblemen neem dan contact op met het CBS....(mocht je niet weten waar dat voor staat Centraal Bureau voor de statistiek) en schrik a.u.b. niet van het percentage die zij jou zullen meedelen!!!

Groetjes
Aicha

P.s. misschien is het mogelijk dat je samen met je toekomstige importbruidje mee kan doen met het inburgeringstraject gezien je bericht die vol met Nederlandse taalfouten staat!!!

----------


## benani

HBO is erg laag

----------


## Nassim_678

Salaam mu alikoem.

Ik las je verhaal net. Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat je de belangrijkste eis in je profiel vergeet. Denk je wel aan god die je geschapen heeft? Waarom zoek je geen man die meer over het geloofd weet dan jij, van hem moet je het hebben. Hoe je het wend of keerd, islaam zal altijd bij je zijn, als je gebruik van maakt wordt je beloond. En vroegtijdig denken aan dit belangrijke eis is alleen maar goed. 

sorry als ik iets verkeerd zei, ik bedoel het positief.

Veel succes

wa salaam mu alikoem

----------


## mvitlongue

Goh, het is dat ik niets voor jou ben! Wat een prachtige omschrijving geef je van jezelf. Echt genieten. 
Jij verdient veel goeds.

----------


## Doctor. Ali

Ik wil er niet zoveel aan toevoegen dan te zeggen hoe hopeloos je wel bent ! Een gelieve zo snel mogelijk wakker te worden of

----------


## aicha_4u

> _Geplaatst door Nassim_678_ 
> *Salaam mu alikoem.
> 
> Ik las je verhaal net. Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat je de belangrijkste eis in je profiel vergeet. Denk je wel aan god die je geschapen heeft? Waarom zoek je geen man die meer over het geloofd weet dan jij, van hem moet je het hebben. Hoe je het wend of keerd, islaam zal altijd bij je zijn, als je gebruik van maakt wordt je beloond. En vroegtijdig denken aan dit belangrijke eis is alleen maar goed. 
> 
> sorry als ik iets verkeerd zei, ik bedoel het positief.
> 
> Veel succes
> 
> wa salaam mu alikoem*


Hartelijk dank voor je reaktie, mocht ik meer over de Islam willen weten dan wend ik mij wel tot jou.

Jij ook veel succes in alles wat je doet
 
Groetjes
Aicha

----------


## aicha_4u

> _Geplaatst door benani_ 
> *HBO is erg laag*


HBO staat voor HOGER Beroeps Onderwijs.
Er is een verschil tussen hoger en laag onderwijs.
Dat jij dat laag vindt toont jouw intelligentie niveau al goed aan!
Dus zal ik maar niet vragen welk studieniveau jij ooit gehaald hebt!

Groetjes
Aicha

----------


## aicha_4u

> _Geplaatst door mvitlongue_ 
> *Goh, het is dat ik niets voor jou ben! Wat een prachtige omschrijving geef je van jezelf. Echt genieten. 
> Jij verdient veel goeds.*


Aha mag ik even vragen hoe jij dit bedoeld ?

Groetjes
Aicha

----------


## aicha_4u

> _Geplaatst door Doctor. Ali_ 
> *Ik wil er niet zoveel aan toevoegen dan te zeggen hoe hopeloos je wel bent ! Een gelieve zo snel mogelijk wakker te worden of kom je nog neerknallen! *


Hahaha...hopeloos ? Nee sorry jongen, die taak heb jij al op je genomen.
Gezien mijn advertentie jou niet aanspreekt lijkt het mij verstandig om dan niet te reageren immers reageren op een hopeloos geval (jouw woorden) maakt jou ook een hopeloos geval!!!!


Groetjes
Aicha

----------


## Doctor. Ali

Mijn zusters zijn hmdl allemaal getrouwd daar ben ik dus heel blij om. Maar een man zoek je toch niet op het net zeker ???
maar elmoehiem zoals mijn vader zegt chie naas geshoem lehkel!!
(sommige mensen hebben hersenen nodig)
een dat is bij jou het geval dus. 
en jaa, hou je groetjes maar voor je eigen  :handbang:

----------


## AMINTANGER

he doctor ali, of hoe je ook mag heten.
hoe komt het dat je zo reageerd op iets wat jou niks aangaat. dat meisje zoekt iemand met een hbo opleiding, met andere woorden`ze zoekt een nette persoon, en niet een street BOY.
EN ALS DAT JOU NIET BEVALT, WAAROM REAGEER JE DAN.......
en waarom haal je gelijk een wapen erbij  :sniper:  
wat ik nog kwijt wil is, laat dat meisje aan haar toekomst denken, en bemoei met je eigen problemen seeeee youuuuuuuu  :vingers:

----------


## sabal

ik ben op zoek op een meid zoals jou voor een serieus relatie wat denk je er van?

----------


## Raoel123

Hoi Aicha,


Wat je vraagt is niet mis of misschien wel erg weinig voor wat je terugkrijgt. Of ik het heb, misschien wel, maar misschien ook weer niet. Het feit dat ik al reageer zegt genoeg. Dat ik belangstelling heb. Het is soms moeilijk over jezelf te oordelen, misschien mag jij dat een keer zelf uitzoeken. Ga mezelf niet aanprijzen, dat ben ik zeker niet waard.
Alleen zou zeggen, probeer het een keer uit. Kan niet beloven dat je er geen spijt van krijgt, maar wel dat het zeker de moeite waard is.

beslama, 
Ibrahim

----------


## novel

he wat je allemaal boven hebt gwschreven is ja hoe moet ik het zeggen je stelt teveel eisen en als dit alleen zeg maar voor de grap deed (maaor toch ook sireus) oke maar er staat duidelijk wie niet aan deze eisen voldoet wordt niet in behandeling genomen.

he en je reageerde wel heel fors tegen nizar als je een vrouw uit marokko haalt beteknd dat je haar direct slaat en niet respecteerd.
en een vrouw of man die uit nederland zal niet veel beter zijn.

 :Cool:

----------


## sakafa

ik ben aardige moslim man 32 jaar .met nederlands paspoort en vaste baan.zoekt lieve moslima voor huwelijk.ik hoop van je te horen

----------


## Macamba

Beste Aicha,

ik val (ver) buiten je doelgroep maar wil je toch complimenteren met de prachtige wijze waarop je jezelf naar voren brengt.

Naar een ding ben ik wel benieuwd: je vraagt niet nadrukkelijk om een moslim. Is dat omdat je het vanzelfsprekend vindt, of maakt dat je echt niet uit.

In elk geval veel succes & geluk,

Macamba  :grote grijns:

----------


## dpitt74

Hallo Aicha ,


Mag die kandidaat zich ook in Belgie bevinden ? (uiteraard van Marokkaanse afkomst )
Mijn mailadres is [email protected] indien mijn kandidatuur niet weerhouden is :-) of indien de vacature al ingevuld is.
In dat geval een prettige en gelukkige leven gewenst.




Groetjes en misschien tot later,
Hicham

----------


## Bouchtaui

zo zo

ik schrok een beetje van je reacties, werkelijk imponerend.
hoe jij al die; "zoals ik ze betitel kut marokkanen" van je afslaat.
whahahahahaha

dat taalgebruik van jou, redelijk tot goed alleen zijn er ook bij jou tal van fouten gemaakt, dat wil niet zeggen dat ik ze nooit maak, alleen als jij iemand wil wijzen op het feit dat hij taalfouten maakt en daarom met zijn import bruid ( wat ik uiteraard afkeur ) deel moet nemen aan een inburgerings cursus.

whahahahahaha

het zit in ieder geval goed in dat grijze mousse bij jou.

houden zo.

helaas ben ik een beetje te jong, alleen die eisen van jou helemaal top.
ik zou ze echter een beetje opschroeven, dat maakt het je makkelijker na de !ste selectie.

het ga je goed, 

hoogachtend,

zaid bouchtaui

----------


## YasminaAmazigh

> _Geplaatst door nizar_ 
> *belachelijk artikel heb jij geschreven, duizend eisen, honderd voorwaarden, wat zoek eigelijk een man of een bedrijf, ervaring mer werk, bepaalde denk niveau, je kijk alleen aan de tastbaar dingen, je bent materialisch, dergelijk vrouwen kunnen nooit met vreugd leven, jou leven is kort, je leef voor jou plezier, waarom zoek jij een marokkans man? waarom niet een nederlands man, ik denk niet dat de geloof heeft eeb plaats in jou leven. ik geef altijd de advis aan mijn vrienden nooit trouwen met een marikkans vrouw die in NL is geboren, liever een vrouw van marokko halen die nog vasthoudt van principe en en die waardeert de echt liefde, succes met jou onderzoek.*



Wat je hier in het begin schrijft heb je gelijk maar het einde? ..................TAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!! !!!

----------

